# kempton park



## sammygirl1 (Apr 13, 2010)

i would like a table at kempton how do i get one please


----------



## sammygirl1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Someone must have some information on this!!


----------



## Baz300 (Jul 7, 2009)

When the time comes I think vendors from last year will get a first offer for vendorung again for a short period. After that anything left will be put out there for everybody else via a booking form I imagine.

Just have to wait until the forms are released. Don't worry you shouldn't miss them I expect info would be plastered all over the forums in good time......just not yet.


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

If you look under the shows thread all the info is there.

But tables are being offered to those that supported last years show first, then open to others in April, info can be sort from [email protected]

Hope this helps.


----------

